# A6550 - Billing Question



## aam720@gmail.com (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello,

Can anyone tell me if it is appropriate to bill code A6550 twice in one day if two different types of dressings were given to the patient even though the code description says,
"Wound care set, for negative pressure wound therapy electrical pump, includes all supplies and accessories"?  It's the "includes all supplies and accessories" that leads me to believe it can only be billed once in the same day.

Code A6550 is highlighted in orange in HCPCS (Carrier Discretion), so when you reply it would be helpful if you have run across this situation before and have some "hard evidence" that can be used to substantiate your yes/no answer, or if you can point me in the right direction to find the supportive documentation.

Your input is greatly appreciated!


----------

